
Ask HN: How do you keep a private journal? - 0xb100db1ade
I want to start keeping a journal, but I can&#x27;t figure out a place I&#x27;d feel comfortable putting my personal thoughts.<p>I tried paper for some time, but (long story) I had to get rid of my notebook when a nosy acquaintance of mine started looking through my personal belongings.
======
gomangogo
Use Joplin
[https://joplinapp.org/prereleases/](https://joplinapp.org/prereleases/) it
offer encryption for your notes

